# Wish you were here



## Finney (May 22, 2007)

Just wait till you stay up all night drinking with us.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 22, 2007)

Those pictures look great...but they are too big...use thumbnails!

You can go to the screencast page for some info if you don't know how. 8) 

www.bbq-4-u.com/screencasts


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 22, 2007)

nice job! good lookin foil in the water pan


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2007)

Wish I was there.


----------



## Unity (May 22, 2007)

Looks great! It's clear already, you'll love your WSM.   

--John  8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Those pictures look great...but they are too big...use thumbnails!
> 
> You can go to the screencast page for some info if you don't know how. 8)
> 
> www.bbq-4-u.com/screencasts



His pictures aren't big....that's the "new size" WSM 
with a buffalo butt cooking!  You're just jealeous 
his is bigger......  

Shhhhh... he's really a giant!

Did you see the size of that sandwich?


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 22, 2007)

Daddy's KungfuBBQ said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problem, hope it worked out


----------



## john pen (May 22, 2007)

Good looking butt..and shiney WSM !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 22, 2007)

Looks good! Where's the slaw?  
But yeah, there's a few of us on dialup with no options.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 22, 2007)

Shiny lookin WSM, and good looking samich.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Man that looks good.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 23, 2007)

Yeah that looks real good


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2007)

Shiney Nice Cook


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2007)

Nice job! Yeah, you haven't lived until you drank with Chris!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 23, 2007)

Great looking fiirst.  

Nice Job.


----------



## john a (May 24, 2007)

Good job, guess you have that thing figured out.


----------

